# If it can be done in NZ then why not here in SA



## Genosmate (4/9/15)

I exchange PM's with @hands often and he asked me what if anything I'm working on.
A couple of things which can keep for now,but I thought I'd try a dual 18650 wooden squonker.
The main body is from Monkey Thorn and the end caps will be from Purple Heart........well thats if I can get it too work!
Should finish up smaller than I envisaged.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

Awesome man. Can't wait to see the finished product!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/9/15)

Great stuff. Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tourniquet (4/9/15)

This is why.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/9/15)

Tourniquet said:


> This is why.


----------



## hands (4/9/15)

aah nice man. will be watching your progress closely on this one. it does seem much smaller than i had pictured in my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/15)

Heres the progress @hands.
Modified an FD's connector using a vented s/s screw which has had the head turned down in both dimensions to fit in the 510 and the insulator tapped to accept it.
Fitted the 510,drilled the switch hole and holes for the magnets,started making the beryllium copper parts and roughed the size out as well as the end caps.I could have made this without a bottom cap but I wanted to balance the look of the mod,before its finished the bottom will be bonded to the body though.
Will still get a bit more off the corner to corner dimensions as well as a little off the facets and the height.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## hands (5/9/15)

this is gonna be cool, i am exited to see more progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/9/15)

Remember it's not a clone, it's a mod inspired by ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/15)

Awesome @Genosmate 
Double battery squonker sounds like something to have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/9/15)

Well it can be done in SA!
Theres no copper rods or magnets (apart from in the top cap) in the mod and no wires so its fully mechanical using Beryllium Copper strips for all the connections apart from the brass post which acts as the firing contact.
Have to refine the squonk hole,drill some vent holes from the battery chambers thru into the bottle chamber and then the time consuming process of sanding and finishing.Not sure what I'll use but I'm favouring CA glue at the moment.
Size wise its as small as I could make it and it fits nicely in the hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## hands (7/9/15)

aah man that is shaping up nicely. it going to look stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (7/9/15)

This looks amazing!! Well done @Genosmate. I really admire your work, I'd definitely buy this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/9/15)

Nicely done, looking really good so far .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bill (8/9/15)

This looks amazing...great work as always


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Switchy (5/7/16)

I wish there was pics of the final product on this thread!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/7/16)

Switchy said:


> I wish there was pics of the final product on this thread!!!!!


Here's some for you to check.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Switchy (5/7/16)

Ahhh man that is nice!

I'm getting more inspired by the hour for building my first mod.

Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (28/6/17)

Jassis, this is nice. I don't own a squonker YET. Haven't found anything that intrigues me enough, well enough that I'm able to afford. But THIS is absolutely amazing. Well done, any new pics for motivation?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/9/18)

Really motivational,Awesome mod and Outstanding work. @Genosmate


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/9/18)

From the heading, i thought the thread was about having a decent rugby team

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (11/9/18)

This just shows that there is more to wood than just making fire with if

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (11/9/18)

Genosmate said:


> Here's some for you to check.
> View attachment 59970
> View attachment 59971
> View attachment 59972
> View attachment 59973


When can we start placeing orders lol


----------

